
Angel Investors Counter Y Combinator Start Fund With New $100 Million “End Fund” - kacy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/angel-investors-counter-y-combinator-start-fund-with-new-100-million-early-stage-end-fund/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:%20Techcrunch%20(TechCrunch)
======
temphn
Obvious April Fool.

